# Cheep homemade pipe gun!



## Deathdealer

I have just talked to a couple of cops in my neighborhood and they said as long as it's within state and federal laws! You can make a homemade gun you CANNOT SELL OR GIVE IT AWAY BECAUSE THEN YOU ARE MANUFACTURING GUNS that's a no no! But it is legal to make one. In my state Wisconsin the barrel length has to b 18" and 28" over all with stock. So I asked if I made one is there any way the law can bite me in the ass in the end and they said if it's within legal length and you didn't kill Someone with it then no! Any ideas guys? 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## bigg777

Yes, here's an excellent idea, purchase an honest-to-goodness real rifle/gun, you won't blow your hand(s) off with one of those if used properly!


----------



## squerly

bigg777 said:


> Yes, here's an excellent idea, purchase an honest-to-goodness real rifle/gun, you won't blow your hand(s) off with one of those if used properly!


lol .......


----------



## Tweto

Deathdealer said:


> I have just talked to a couple of cops in my neighborhood and they said as long as it's within state and federal laws! You can make a homemade gun you CANNOT SELL OR GIVE IT AWAY BECAUSE THEN YOU ARE MANUFACTURING GUNS that's a no no! But it is legal to make one. In my state Wisconsin the barrel length has to b 18" and 28" over all with stock. So I asked if I made one is there any way the law can bite me in the ass in the end and they said if it's within legal length and you didn't kill Someone with it then no! Any ideas guys?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


It's not a good idea to talk about this on a forum!


----------



## camo2460

Cheep= something a baby Chicken does.
Cheap= something that is low cost.


----------



## nightwing

If your going to try to not to kill yourself at least use seamless pipe
stainless steel if possible use standard loads not magnum.
and shotgun calibers.

Rots of Ruck chuck


----------



## mamamouse

ask some old ex-gangsters with missing fingers about zip guns. They might have some ideas.


----------



## hiwall

While many things may indeed be legal that does not necessarily mean that they are wise things to do. Yes you can make your own firearms for personal use. Making said gun out of pipe that is of questionable integrity would be unwise.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

Reminds me of a time when a little girl said to me "same sex marriage is legal I saw it on the news". My answer "it is legal to take your dog to the pound just because you are tired of feeding it too that doesn't make it a good idea"

Altho maybe they figure it is chlorine for the gene pool :dunno:


----------



## Woody

If need be, I guess it could be a solution. But, to prepare BEFORE something happens... How much does a shotgun or rifle cost? They can be had relatively inexpensively and fire more than one round. Even a bolt action or single shot shotgun would be faster to reload than a zip gun.

Then there is the question... Who is going to have the male attributes to load it, hold it, aim it and pull the trigger the first time? I'll hold your beer but I'm going to be behind that tree over there.


----------



## RevWC

Use PVC pipe it's cheaper.


----------



## airdrop

*Mmmm*



RevWC said:


> Use PVC pipe it's cheaper.


Take .44 mag shell insert into PVC pipe and bang with hammer yip that should do it lol.


----------



## crabapple

This may be a ATSHTF thing.
But you will need a machine shop, a heat treat oven, & a range to test the new "project" on & power to run every thing on.
These are the things you should be collecting NOW(they are legal to own).

Guns, knives,swords & any tools can be made then.


----------



## Caribou

Yes you can legally make a gun. This can range from a pistol made out of pipe to an AR15. Buy an 80% lower, finish it, and add all the other parts. When you die all the parts can be left to someone but the receiver needs to be destroyed. 

As for the "zip guns", they serve little practical value. Much like the Liberty pistol of WWII reloading times makes them a one time use weapon. Like anything else you need to know what you are doing.


----------



## hiwall

Sometimes at gun shows you can buy odd barrels for rifles and/or shotguns for around $10. But you would have to come up with a sturdy receiver of some kind.


----------



## Dakine

zip guns are actually really cool and serve some good purposes!

girl: what happened to your face!?!?! where's your thumb and the other parts of your fingers?

boy: well, I was doing something really cool trying to make my own gun out of some pipe from Home Depot and then I didn't know what I was doing so it went horribly wrong. Chicks dig scars tho right? right???

girl: yes, chicks dig scars, but not idiots. good bye and if I ever see you near me again, I'm telling my dad and brothers.

alternate ending (directors cut)

girl: yes chicks dig scars and it *almost* worked, maybe next time you'll get it right?! lets make babies and you can pay for them with welfare checks from your self-inflicted disability! 


so yeah... zip guns? not a great idea.

manufacturing your own firearm, completely legal. Basically if it's legal for you to own a firearm of a specific type, it's legal for you to make that firearm. Buying firearm pieces and parts if you're not legally eligible to own firearms is probably a really bad idea, I haven't had to look personally but I'm pretty sure it violates some really good laws.


----------



## Hooch

NOo no...... No poo pooing this guys... come on..In fact...It's a GREAT idea!!..right folks??  

Deathdude should try it..really...chicks love guys that blows up, I mean.. make homemade guns n stuff like that. Its freakin hot to be creative and resourceful right?? Pioneer manly manish like..whoa! I like the PVC pipe idea...grab a few beers n get busy.  Be sure to have your buddies to video it..well be watchin fer ya in the news..i mean youtube. 

Whats a few body parts missing...pussys!!


----------



## Caribou

Actually you can make a functional gun out of a few pipe fittings, some wood, and a few odds and ends. A drill, a saw and a few other hand tools will get the job done. Like so many other things in life it is all in knowing how to do it.

The problem is not in making the gun. The problem is that if I am desperate enough to fight with a gun made from pipe fittings that someone with a better firearm is trying to kill me. This would be a last ditch attempt to stay alive. A gun like this is a lot like Spam. I'll eat Spam but it will be the last can on the shelf.


----------



## bigg777

This is by NO means a recommendation or endorsement of building your own gun!

This video is for entertainment purposes only!


----------



## VoorTrekker

From the OSS and U.S. Army manuals from 1942 an improvised 9mm pistol and rifle can be made from hardware store parts *BUT* are one time use only and because material today are of such poor quality the field expedient gun may be more dangerous to the user than the target.

The "four winds" shotgun was used in the Phillipines and requires a bit of common sense to use. Definitely not legal in the U.S., but wasn't legal under Japanese occupation either.


----------



## Woody

I like the PVC idea, much lighter and easier to work with than metal.

You would also have much more versatility. Say you make it to fit a 12 gauge shotgun shell. You could modify it to fit just about any smaller caliber. If you wanted to fire a 45, you just wrap the shell in duct tape until it fits snuggly. That was you are not losing compression. And do not use a steel hammer to fit the shell in!!! That would be stupid. Use a brass hammer to pound it in tightly so you don't create any sparks.


----------



## Magus

Deathdealer said:


> I have just talked to a couple of cops in my neighborhood and they said as long as it's within state and federal laws! You can make a homemade gun you CANNOT SELL OR GIVE IT AWAY BECAUSE THEN YOU ARE MANUFACTURING GUNS that's a no no! But it is legal to make one. In my state Wisconsin the barrel length has to b 18" and 28" over all with stock. So I asked if I made one is there any way the law can bite me in the ass in the end and they said if it's within legal length and you didn't kill Someone with it then no! Any ideas guys?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Use real guns, save the INFO on the cheap ones in case you need booby traps.


----------



## hiwall

Knowledge on how to make a gun or as Magus says booby traps could some day be very valuable info.


----------



## Deathdealer

Hints the reason I want to make one now with hand tools only to see what type of problems I could run into in the future!once I make this an fire it once it's either being destroyed or going in a box somewhere to never b used again until I absolutely last ditch need to! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## nightwing

Woody said:


> I like the PVC idea, much lighter and easier to work with than metal.
> 
> You would also have much more versatility. Say you make it to fit a 12 gauge shotgun shell. You could modify it to fit just about any smaller caliber. If you wanted to fire a 45, you just wrap the shell in duct tape until it fits snuggly. That was you are not losing compression. And do not use a steel hammer to fit the shell in!!! That would be stupid. Use a brass hammer to pound it in tightly so you don't create any sparks.


I heard you have a better sight picture if you fire it from your forehead :beercheer:


----------



## Caribou

Deathdealer said:


> Hints the reason I want to make one now with hand tools only to see what type of problems I could run into in the future!once I make this an fire it once it's either being destroyed or going in a box somewhere to never b used again until I absolutely last ditch need to!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


The U.S. government has published plans, get ahold of a copy of these plans and just put them away. While perfectly legal I see no reason to build a gun like this. The plans are readily available, if you go out there and try to reinvent the wheel you increase the danger immensely. Sorry, I will not publish here where to find this information. My best advice is to do the research and not do the R&D.

I once had the same idea you are having now. When I found out how simple the design is I knew I could build one so I no longer felt the need to do so.


----------



## cowboyhermit

It is NOT easy and straightforward to make a safe way to fire most rimmed cartridges (particularly shot-shells and .22s) with readily available materials. 

Heck, a 12g is operating at 10-15000 psi... well I guess components that can handle that are readily available but... gosh it's getting late:tinfoilhat:


----------



## nightwing

one problem is dissemination of information what is posted on the internet 
remains for good bad or indifferent.

as no one can know the end use I feel this is all a bad idea and the end use is to damage destroy maim or kill in other word no health benefit.

IF you want to know how to make things the military and many other 
groups will hire train and expose you to such information.

I have mad skills as you chillin' like to say now of days 
but with anything that can harm people some responsibility
needs to be accepted by the person who exposes the knowledge.
I am not willing there are too many mall ninjas and escapees from 
the nut hut out there.

The French Foreign Legion is still accepting applicants, 6 years of your life is not too much to trade for being able to waltz down the Champs-Elysees
with your Kepi at a tilt humming La Boudin.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I have a military surplus manual on improvised weapons. They have plans for making several types of zip guns. You can also legally make a black powder cannon or mortar. These are safer if done correctly and have a much more interesting effect on what you hit. I use old hydraulic cylinders for their strength.

When I was a kid a friend and I made zip guns shooting 22 cartridges out of rigid copper tubing. They worked ... somewhat. We tried 22 long rifles but ended up shooting 22 shorts. The long rifles did some bad things to our zip guns. We also made small cannons and used smokeless powder. Fired one off in town and peppered his parent's garage. Sounded like a sonic boom to our friend three blocks away. We never did that again! Never did find the metal pipe we used for our "cannon" or the wood platform we built it on.

Looking back it amazes me that I still have two functioning eyes and all of my fingers! I don't recommend anyone else try those things!


----------



## Magus

Aw godz mosquitomountainman, I could tell you some crazy stuff.Bored teenage boys+ access to mining explosives/det cord/caps= interesting childhood.
Strangely, I too survived with all my parts, I did once accidentally blow the windshield out of my car with an improvised RPG...It was about 
then I stopped playing with such things.


----------



## Dakine

mosquitomountainman said:


> I have a military surplus manual on improvised weapons. They have plans for making several types of zip guns. You can also legally make a black powder cannon or mortar. These are safer if done correctly and have a much more interesting effect on what you hit. I use old hydraulic cylinders for their strength.
> 
> When I was a kid a friend and I made zip guns shooting 22 cartridges out of rigid copper tubing. They worked ... somewhat. We tried 22 long rifles but ended up shooting 22 shorts. The long rifles did some bad things to our zip guns. We also made small cannons and used smokeless powder. Fired one off in town and peppered his parent's garage. Sounded like a sonic boom to our friend three blocks away. We never did that again! Never did find the metal pipe we used for our "cannon" or the wood platform we built it on.
> 
> Looking back it amazes me that I still have two functioning eyes and all of my fingers! I don't recommend anyone else try those things!


do you remember "snap caps"? the little pop thingys you throw on the ground and they make a small bang right...

my grandmother worked for a hardware store that went belly up, O'Malleys and she got like crates of those things, and I was a junior in high school...

anyway...

I had the great idea to disassemble them and make a really big one! I was wrapping it all up when it exploded in my face. the snap cap "stuff" whatever that was, occupied basically about a paper towel roll of space... and then things went sideways... 

In a split second, I had:

lost both eyebrows
couldn't feel anything but numb tingly in anything lower than my elbows (THANK GOD I didn't lose digits!!!!)
I couldn't hear right for about 3 days
it took about 2 days for various colors to mean something, everything was just different shades of black and white.

My grandmother came out of the house, she was a sunday school teacher all her life...

"JUST WHAT THE F#CK WAS THAT!!!?????!?!?!?!?"

me: (yelling) what????

so... yeah.


----------



## Magus

We used to wrap those crystals up with Drano crystals in tinfoil [GENTLY]and make "explode on impact" bombs.
There wasn't a dog or a possum within 10 miles that would come near "the fort". LMAO!


----------



## besign

why go to all that trouble, for a single shot, still need ammo, and still noisy, with almost no accuracy (without a rifled barrel). search youtube for the slingshot channel, and also for Dave Cantebury, and learn to use a slingbow, with a modern arrow-release. and a "whisker biscuit" to serve as a rest for the arrow. you can have a 50 lb draw, with a man or deer killing range of 20 yds or so, silent, reloadable in 10 seconds (or so) and you can make your own arrows. Dave's got vids on how to make arrows, arrowheads (stone, bone, or sheet metal). another source of such vids is "backyard bowyer".


----------



## nightwing

:facepalm: again really vract:


----------



## besign

no many people realize it, but the plans on how to make ANYTHING are available very cheaply from the US patent office.


----------



## Caribou

besign said:


> why go to all that trouble, for a single shot,


Because that is what the OP asked about. There is always another way to do something, it might even be better but that is not my decision to make.


----------



## BillM

*Back in the day*

When I was a kid in the fifty's, we made guns from motorcycle spokes.

First we bent the spokes to the shape of a pistol.

Next we cut off the white part of the match head from strike anywhere matches.

You crammed as many of these as you could into the female threaded part of the spoke.

Last but not least, you crammed in a BB .

Then holding the wire part of the spoke, (bent like a gun), you held a lighted match under the part with the match heads and the BB and aimed at what ever you wanted to shoot.

Done right, it would shoot through one side of an oil drum.

I bet folks think the internet is dangerous for kids ?


----------



## Deathdealer

Ok so I made it shot a 3" 12ga shell out of it and I'm still hear it did help that I used a 12ga barrel blank for my barrel and not some cheep ass pipe you get at homedepo so yah it works it stayed well under 50 bucks and now I have a shot gun I can throw in a cachet burry and I really don't have to worry about destroying a 300 + dollar shotgun if it breaks oh well it was less then 50 bucks to make ill b ok with that loss! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## rhrobert

Deathdealer said:


> I have just talked to a couple of cops in my neighborhood and they said as long as it's within state and federal laws! You can make a homemade gun you CANNOT SELL OR GIVE IT AWAY BECAUSE THEN YOU ARE MANUFACTURING GUNS that's a no no! But it is legal to make one. In my state Wisconsin the barrel length has to b 18" and 28" over all with stock. So I asked if I made one is there any way the law can bite me in the ass in the end and they said if it's within legal length and you didn't kill Someone with it then no! Any ideas guys?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


First of all, don't ask local police what is legal, most of them don't have a clue, or only a basic idea.

Look to the ATF rulings for the truth of the matter. Yes, you can build a homemade firearm, and yes, you CAN sell it sometime in the future, if you follow the ATF regs. You just can't build it with the intention of selling it, that would be manufacturing.

ATF says if you decide to sell it, you must mark/engrave it with a serial number, your name, and your address before doing so.

Here it is addressed from the ATF: Note the second paragraph










Join one of the numerous gunsmithing forums and be amazed at some of the beautiful custom pieces that have been and are being built.

I really don't understand another posters concerns about home building a firearm...it's been legal forever. Just make it recognizable as a gun, and follow the barrel length and restrictions for the type of firearm you are building. And for Gods' sake, don't build a zip...you'll meet Bubba


----------



## nightwing

good post rhrobert

I cannot see enabling someone who dose not want to invest in a home 
gunsmithing course after all HE BUILT A PIPEGUN FROM HOME DEPOT MATERIAL OMG ! I HOPE IT WASN'T PVC.
:banhim:


----------



## Deathdealer

I didn't build it from home depo moron I built it from gun parts that costed me less then 50 bucks from a guns how idiot


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## labotomi

Deathdealer said:


> I didn't build it from home depo moron I built it from gun parts that costed me less then 50 bucks from a guns how idiot


Post pics of this and your survival bunker. I want to see these projects you've done.


----------



## Deathdealer

Yah the whole bunker thing kinda blew up in my face right now I have to wait for it to well drain all the damn rainwater out because we had some out of now where heavy ass rain like no warning nothing on the news it's just like boom I'm going to wreck your damn day!


----------



## bigg777

Can you please post pics of your homemade shotgun? I'm very interested.


----------



## nightwing

Deathdealer said:


> Yah the whole bunker thing kinda blew up in my face right now I have to wait for it to well drain all the damn rainwater out because we had some out of now where heavy ass rain like no warning nothing on the news it's just like boom I'm going to wreck your damn day!


I might be a moron but I know how to build ABOVE the and overcome 
the 100 year flood plain :hatsoff:I have constructed on the water in the water and under the water you may want to bone up on trench foot 
and jungle rot I think that is going to be real important information for ya'
The military has plastic coated cards so you can read them under water.

What I want to see is a video demonstration of him firing that pipegun.


----------



## Deathdealer

Will do once I get back home my job really makes me travel more then I'd like to but every where I go I do have a plan just I case


----------



## rhrobert

nightwing said:


> What I want to see is a video demonstration of him firing that pipegun.


I think I found it...j/k


----------



## Deathdealer

My question to all of you tho if the shtf would you choose a pipe gun you made that you have tested over and over again and it's held up time after time over no gun at all? And that even means you concealed carry firearm! Pipe gun and ammo or nothing! Bc that's the whole reason for this project of mine it's the what if I can't get home but I can get to my caché where yah I have a cheep firearm but at least i have a gun that I could use to get me back home to get my Remington and to get to my family it's something that I could use if I'm in a pinch me personally I'd take this gun and 50 shells over trying to get past people that are armed with guns with just my knife!


----------



## nightwing

rhrobert said:


> I think I found it...j/k


First I saw he was wearing polycarbonate glasses good call just in case.

Hey that Picatinny tri rail was a great idea as well as th AR collapsible stock
looked like he did some welding in the proper stress areas.

MCace I think out of Alaska makes custom inserts in different lengths 
this would work well with with this type of slam fire gun.

I added it up in my head he had a bit of money in the extras but at a distance I doubt anyone would know it was not commercial

thanks for the video rhrobert

I would still use seamless pipe and a heavy duty plug like a 3,000 psi
WOG and not fire over 2 3/4 inch unless it was the end of the world


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Deathdealer said:


> My question to all of you tho if the shtf would you choose a pipe gun you made that you have tested over and over again and it's held up time after time over no gun at all? And that even means you concealed carry firearm! Pipe gun and ammo or nothing! Bc that's the whole reason for this project of mine it's the what if I can't get home but I can get to my caché where yah I have a cheep firearm but at least i have a gun that I could use to get me back home to get my Remington and to get to my family it's something that I could use if I'm in a pinch me personally I'd take this gun and 50 shells over trying to get past people that are armed with guns with just my knife!


Yes, I'd build a pipe gun in a heartbeat. It would be much simpler than the one in the video though.

Despite the negativity your idea is good. Just be careful.


----------



## labotomi

Deathdealer said:


> My question to all of you tho if the shtf would you choose a pipe gun you made that you have tested over and over again and it's held up time after time over no gun at all? And that even means you concealed carry firearm! Pipe gun and ammo or nothing! Bc that's the whole reason for this project of mine it's the what if I can't get home but I can get to my caché where yah I have a cheep firearm but at least i have a gun that I could use to get me back home to get my Remington and to get to my family it's something that I could use if I'm in a pinch me personally I'd take this gun and 50 shells over trying to get past people that are armed with guns with just my knife!


You plan on having access to 50 shells but not an actual gun?

Concentrate on the simple and more realistic scenarios and the more complex and far fetched will fall into place as well.


----------



## nightwing

I understands what he means many places have a restriction on firearms 

One reason I do not like these discussions, people that are not friendly
To Americans are just as likely to read and act on these posts
it is bad enough they have their own ideas much less to add to them.

we do not need the mentally challenged to act on any of this either.


----------



## Toffee

nightwing said:


> good post rhrobert
> 
> I cannot see enabling someone who dose not want to invest in a home
> gunsmithing course after all HE BUILT A PIPEGUN FROM HOME DEPOT MATERIAL OMG ! I HOPE IT WASN'T PVC.
> :banhim:


Not everyone can afford the gunsmith classes. I know the one my husband is enrolled in is about $2k. Most of the vital info you would need for a project like this is simply a basic understanding of what is needed to withstand the various pressures.
Good job, deathdealer. It's prudent to have a plan in place, because even if most of the country allows guns now, that could change quite easily in the future as we've already seen.


----------



## millertimedoneright

Why not just buy a 50 dollar gun off of Craigslist or the neighborhood crackhead instead of building your own? Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## VUnder

I live in the stix. Neighbor kid was playing with gunpowder. His dad had told him not to get into it and leave it alone. Other kids were around and they were building little boomers. Things progressed....they didn't know what they were doing...or how dangerous it was. Finally moved up to filling up a piece of 2" exhaust pipe. Beat one end flat with a hammer and folded it over. Filled it with powder and commenced to beating the other end flat. He didn't get to finish. It blew his whole bottom jaw off, one hand off, and the other arm off just above the elbow. This stuff ain't toys people. Another guy in town, that works at a large outdoor sporting hunting store was cleaning up at his house, outbuildings. Had some gunpowder and just chunked it into the fire. A year later he got out of the burn unit. Has home made ears and he still don't look right. Plus, he can't work anymore.


----------



## labotomi

Toffee said:


> Good job, deathdealer. It's prudent to have a plan in place, because even if most of the country allows guns now, that could change quite easily in the future as we've already seen.


Or simply make up stories about having built them.


----------



## hiwall

The pipe gun gun in that video has several no-no's as far as regular guns go. The forward handle is welded on the barrel- welding is usually never done on barrels because it destroys any temper and makes the barrel different hardnesses throughout its length. The rear cap (breech) is made out of cast iron- something that has not been used on guns for a hundred years because of potential cracking . And yet this gun has obviously been shot many many times with no problems.


----------



## BillM

*Good Grief*

Good Grief, buy yourself a real gun before you lose an eye.


----------



## Quills

VUnder said:


> This stuff ain't toys people. Another guy in town, that works at a large outdoor sporting hunting store was cleaning up at his house, outbuildings. Had some gunpowder and just chunked it into the fire. A year later he got out of the burn unit. Has home made ears and he still don't look right. Plus, he can't work anymore.


What kind of MORON throws gunpowder on a fire? While I feel for his family, I suspect that this one should be filed under "natural selection" or, if you prefer, "culling of the herd".


----------



## Caribou

BillM said:


> Good Grief, buy yourself a real gun before you lose an eye.


A Red Ryder?


----------



## Magus

Keep it up, I'll post the "How to build a STEN" video from U tube.


----------



## crabapple

Magus said:


> Keep it up, I'll post the "How to build a STEN" video from U tube.


Magus,
Most people should not own guns, they will hurt themselves.
Many who own guns & safely use them, should not build them.
You & a few others do not fit into these groups,but many do.


----------



## Deathdealer

New better stock almost finished! Just a lil more sanding stain and a great finish left and all done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## labotomi

Deathdealer said:


> New better stock almost finished! Just a lil more sanding stain and a great finish left and all done!


And still no pictures of this or your "survival bunker"


----------



## cowboyhermit

labotomi said:


> And still no pictures of this or your "survival bunker"


Posts like this are not helpful to civil discourse, at this point your are following a person around and harassing them.

Nobody should feel pressure to post any pictures online that they don't want to. I have posted a select few over the years but I sure as hell am not going to rush out and snap some photos of my projects because someone on the internet is questioning their existence.


----------



## Deathdealer

My problem is that y take the damn pictures before it's finished completely because once it's done I'll have to take them allllllll over again it's literally a waste of my time to do it now I work a full time job plus a part time an I'm still considered a full time student at collage I have a lot of work as it is an when I do have time I do my prepping projects or I shop for my preps! If I'm not working then I'm usually finding new preps or reading one of the hundreds of survival or home remedies or prepping books in general or I'm busy with my projects and I can't afford machinery to make my stocks and shit so I do it all by hand I have to use a hand saw hand drills sand paper no belt sander everything is done by hand even with my homemade knives all by hand it takes time yah if I had the right tools this gun would have taken me two hours to make but hey at least i know How to use damn hand tools in my shop class senior year in high school 95% of the class didn't know how to use basic hand tools if power does go out they would have been sol me on the other hand I would have just kept working! I'm sorry but I will take some pictures really soon for you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## labotomi

cowboyhermit said:


> Posts like this are not helpful to civil discourse, at this point your are following a person around and harassing them.
> 
> Nobody should feel pressure to post any pictures online that they don't want to. I have posted a select few over the years but I sure as hell am not going to rush out and snap some photos of my projects because someone on the internet is questioning their existence.


I wouldn't question if there weren't something that has made me doubt the truthfulness. I'm also not the only one who thinks this way.

I could be wrong just as I could be right.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

crabapple said:


> Magus,
> Most people should not own guns, they will hurt themselves.
> Many who own guns & safely use them, should not build them.
> You & a few others do not fit into these groups,but many do.


That's one of the major arguments used by gun banners ... that "the public" shouldn't own firearms because they might hurt themselves or others. To be honest, building a gun is not rocket science. Most who have done it survived okay. At some point people need to stretch their abilities. I've seen some very creative designs for homemade claymore mines using shotshells, pipe, springs and nails with a common trip wire for a trigger. It's possible such knowledge might come in real handy at some future time. Now is the best time to expand your knowledge and skills. Now the books are available to teach you how to do it right.


----------



## Deathdealer

Ok so as you can see and as you have been told it's not done! It has a lil under 20" barrel which is legal in all states i know of and way legal in my state of Wisconsin! It is 32" overall so far I'm making a rubber butt plate for it so about another inch tops! The reason you have the ammo there in the picture is because I'm going to get some custom made chamber adapters made for those calibers 30-06/. 410/45 / 9mm / 357/38special / .380 / .32 / 20ga / .22lr! I do have a short line 12ga-.22lr there but it's only 2 3/4" long the custom ones I'm going to get made are going to b 20" long so yah ill b placing an entire barrel inside my barrel all of which will be 12ga to those listed above! I have shot about 15-20 12ga rounds out of it it works great but I'm going to wait on those till I have it all glued into place or if I decide to change the cap and firing pin on the receiver right now I have trusty old 550 tying it down which when I do glue it into place the 550 is staying too so it's not going to break trust me! I have to make my barrel grip sand stain clear coat glue receiver tube down an all good finished an yes I have shot the 30-06 out of it with my friends x-Caliber shotgun adapter and it was accurate and ultimately just as shooting it out of a break barrel shot gun! So there you guys go!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Toffee

Deathdealer said:


> Ok so as you can see and as you have been told it's not done! It has a lil under 20" barrel which is legal in all states i know of and way legal in my state of Wisconsin! It is 32" overall so far I'm making a rubber butt plate for it so about another inch tops! The reason you have the ammo there in the picture is because I'm going to get some custom made chamber adapters made for those calibers 30-06/. 410/45 / 9mm / 357/38special / .380 / .32 / 20ga / .22lr! I do have a short line 12ga-.22lr there but it's only 2 3/4" long the custom ones I'm going to get made are going to b 20" long so yah ill b placing an entire barrel inside my barrel all of which will be 12ga to those listed above! I have shot about 15-20 12ga rounds out of it it works great but I'm going to wait on those till I have it all glued into place or if I decide to change the cap and firing pin on the receiver right now I have trusty old 550 tying it down which when I do glue it into place the 550 is staying too so it's not going to break trust me! I have to make my barrel grip sand stain clear coat glue receiver tube down an all good finished an yes I have shot the 30-06 out of it with my friends x-Caliber shotgun adapter and it was accurate and ultimately just as shooting it out of a break barrel shot gun! So there you guys go!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Looks great! I actually prefer the natural wood finish, because it contrasts so well. So, if it were me, I would just clear coat it. But it is a pretty cool design. I may regret it, but I'm definitely going to show my husband.


----------



## Caribou

I went over to the factory last weekend and picked up some inserts so that I can shoot 16Ga and 20Ga out of my 12Ga. I also got an adapter to shoot .308 out of my 30-06. This guy has way more stuff than he advertises on his site. I asked for one he did not have and he turned it out while I waited.

I found the man to be quite competent, fair prices, and very interesting to talk to.

http://www.mcace.com/rifleinserts.html


----------



## labotomi

I stand corrected. I was wrong about you actually doing this. 

You're also braver than I because it's not something I would do unless I was out if options.


----------



## Deathdealer

Well right now I'm 100% confident in shooting .22lr out of it using the short line adapter so that's what I use it for even when I get my adapters made I'm thinking ill use it as a 410 shot gun to b safe and need be if I ever really have to rely on this gun if I have to use 12 ga I will but I don't really want to test my luck with it! And after this gun being made I think it's really missing a partner for it so I'm thinking a .22lr pistol is my next build once again it will b single shot only I'm not even going to take that much time into making a semi auto! But once I finish the shotgun up I will try my hardest to post updated pictures I have a few more ideas on homemade fire arms that I may do in the future! And I'm not wasting money doing this guys I put as much money into these projects as some people do at McDonalds I use the things I have laying around from old projects or from my friends old projects I'm really just using time learning how to make something out of something that I can find if the world goes to hell try finding a gun after the world ends that's not broken or being used against you! Me I could hit up Home Depot or any hardware store and walk out with my gun or rip the material out of a building! I do have other guns I'll rely on first but what's wrong with having back ups buried away for that oh shit rainy day in the Apocalypse! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## airdrop

*Funny*



nightwing said:


> one problem is dissemination of information what is posted on the internet
> remains for good bad or indifferent.
> 
> as no one can know the end use I feel this is all a bad idea and the end use is to damage destroy maim or kill in other word no health benefit.
> 
> IF you want to know how to make things the military and many other
> groups will hire train and expose you to such information.
> 
> I have mad skills as you chillin' like to say now of days
> but with anything that can harm people some responsibility
> needs to be accepted by the person who exposes the knowledge.
> I am not willing there are too many mall ninjas and escapees from
> the nut hut out there.
> 
> The French Foreign Legion is still accepting applicants, 6 years of your life is not too much to trade for being able to waltz down the Champs-Elysees
> with your Kepi at a tilt humming La Boudin.


there holding all those nice instruments and all they can do is sing ,what's up with that lol French go figure :nuts:


----------



## Deathdealer

Working on getting my .22lr single shot pistol done soon here this one has been a challenge I'm making a whole foreign mechanism for it so yah no more sliding two pipes into each other to set it off it works for the shotgun but would suck for the pistol I will post pic when I get further along just found a few parts that should make it easier for me


----------



## hiwall

You do know the barrel for that has to be rifled for it to be legal, right?


----------



## Deathdealer

I'm sooo glad you know that bc you can buy an unpressed barrel that they press into revolvers and I've had one for a long long time and it's like 9 inches long I'm just going to press it into wood


----------



## BlueShoe

Building from an 80% receiver is considered building your own firearm.

One of the surest ways to get someone to do something is by telling them they can't do it.

I'm sorry you had to tolerate all the poo flinging. Too bad they won't stop doing it. I think the board owners encourage this topic to be posted on the sister website about firearms.

All the shooters pictured in the other post were on SSRI drugs, or were were prescribed to take them, but quit.


----------



## hiwall

> buy an unpressed barrel that they press into revolvers and I've had one for a long long time and it's like 9 inches long I'm just going to press it into wood


I hope you have a plan to retain the barrel in this wood 'frame'? 
I am not trying to talk you out of building but I do offer my limited knowledge to you if you would like assistance. My only thought is to keep you safe and legal. I would think a re-design so you could use all metal in this gun build would be better. I understand you have limited access to tools (and funding) but still an all metal design would be possible.
the pic below shows a simple design that has been built by many aspiring gunsmiths. Do a search for 'jaco gun designs'.


----------

